# What are the top ten books you've read in 2010?



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone put this question forward last year and I loved seeing what everybody picked as their top ten. Simple rules: Your top ten e-books you've read in the year 2010.

Here is mine:

1. The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom
2. The City and The City by China Mieville
3. Perdido Street Station by China Mieville I read this last year as well. May end up my all time favorite.
4. The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen
5. Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet by David Mitchell
6. Under the Dome by Stephen King
7. Boneshaker by Cherie Priest
8. The Passage by Justin Cronin
9. The Long Walk by Stephen King
10. The Scorch Trials by James Dashner

Kathy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

The Hunger Games
The World is Flat
Half the Sky
Catching Fire
The Book
Then We Came to the End
Watchmen
3 Cups of Tea
The Sea of Trolls
Zen in the Art of Writing

Worst book I've read this year: Mockingjay


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Worst book I've read this year: Mockingjay


I won't go that far, I've read far worse, but I will put it at the top of my Most Disappointing Book of 2010 list.

As for my Top 10 list, there are still a few weeks left in the year and I hope to get through at least 3 more books, 2 of which have the potential to be on the list, so I'll hold off for now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I won't go that far, I've read far worse, but I will put it at the top of my Most Disappointing Book of 2010 list.
> 
> As for my Top 10 list, there are still a few weeks left in the year and I hope to get through at least 3 more books, 2 of which have the potential to be on the list, so I'll hold off for now.


Yeah, I guess that's really what I meant. It's certainly the book that made me the angriest. And I might even say I've enjoyed having it as a punching bag.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm...I read so many so quickly, that is tough without going back over the shelves. Off the top of my head, though really enjoyed--

The Passage by Justin Cronin
Matterhorn by Karl Marlantas
Collusion by Stuart Neville
Team of Rivals by Doris Kearns Goodwin
The Glass Rainbow by James Lee Burke
The Whiperers by John Connelly
Full Dark, No Stars by Stephen King
The Caretaker of Lorne Field by Dave Zeltserman
Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane
London Boulevard by Ken Bruen


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I know I have read a lot this year and like Heather said the year isn't even over yet!

But so far these are the books that still stand out to me even though some of them I read earlier in the year:

Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford
The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen
The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield
Immortals by Lauren Burd
Hush Hush by Becca Fitzpatrick
A Bride in the Bargain by Deanna Gist
The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton
Three Sister's Island Trilogy by Nora Roberts (okay I am cheating here since this is actually three books but, they all go together so I couldn't' include one without the other)
The Hourglass Door by Lisa Mangum
Just One of the Guys by Kristan Higgins

I honestly have about 20 more at least I could add to the list. Not to mention a bunch of series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I know I have read a lot this year and like Heather said the year isn't even over yet!
> 
> But so far these are the books that still stand out to me even though some of them I read earlier in the year:
> 
> ...


The Thirteenth Tale is one of my top 10 favorites of the last 5 years.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh I am so slow I haven't even read 10. It took me months to finish 'The Grandmothers' by Glenway Wescott. (It's a good book, it's just that it was so dense I almost had to read each chapter twice to retain all the information about the characters.) Then it took me months to finish Pushkin's 'The Queen of Spades and Other Stories,' and those were great, but the first one, 'The ***** of Peter the Great' was very slow going. Then I read 'Eustace Chisholm and the Works,' which is also a great book. Now I'm reading Paul Auster's Selected Poems, and that's slow going, too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Tsarina's Daughter by Carolly Erickson.
An Irish Country Doctor by Patrick Taylor
Gone for a Soldier by Jeff Hepple
Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford
The Bean Trees by Barbara Kingsolver
Darcy and the Bingleys by Marsha Altman
The Lady in the Tower by Alison Weir
An Irish County Village by Patrick Taylor
The Virgin River series by Robyn Carr

deb


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Thirteenth Tale is one of my top 10 favorites of the last 5 years.


Definitely an intriguing read that sticks with you. I wish she had another book out. I keep hearing rumors about one but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

In alpha order by author.

1. The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins
2. Geek Love by Katherine Dunn (reread)
3. Diaspora by Greg Egan
4. Pandora's Star by Peter F. Hamilton
5. The Gone-Away World by Nick Harkaway
6. House of Suns by Alastair Reynolds
7. Hellhound On His Trail by Hampton Sides
8. Hyperion by Dan Simmons (reread)
9. 1984 by George Orwell (reread)
10. Cat's Cradle Kurt Vonnegut (reread)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was a little surprised, when looking at my list of books read in 2010, that 12% were rereads .... anyways, here's my list:

1 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven - Apocalyptic
2 The Peshawar Lancers - S.M. Stiriling - Alternate History
3 Probation - Tom Mendicino - Gay Fiction
4 House of Suns - Alastair Reynolds - Science Fiction
5 Ruled Britannia - Harry Turtledove - Alternate History
6 Darkness on the Edge of Town - Brian Keene - Apocalyptic
7 Michael Tolliver Lives - Armistead Maupin - Gay Fiction
8 1635: The Cannon Law - Eric Flint and Andrew Dennis - Alternate History
9 Spin - Robert Charles Wilson - Science Fiction
10 Rides a Dread Legion - Raymond E. Feist - Fantasy


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Can You Keep a Secret? by Sophie Kinsella (chick lit)
2. Killer Cruise by Laura Levine (cozy mystery series)
3. The Husband Trap by Tracy Anne Warren (historical romance)
4. Daring to Dream by Nora Roberts (contemporary romance)
5.  The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett (young adult)
6. Natural Born Charmer by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (contemporary romance)
7. Swept Away by Candace Camp (historical romance)
8. Devil in Winter by Lisa Kleypas (historical romance)
9. The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie by Jennifer Ashley (historical romance)
10. Lord of Scoundrels by Loretta Chase (historical romance)

Oops - I forgot one so I modified my list.


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to have to refer to my goodreads page to see if I've read 10 books this year! That's the downside to being an author. You don't get to read as much. The muse is constantly on my back making me write (oh, it's a hard life getting to write paranormal romances and doing what I love most) so I rarely get time to read. Here's my top 5 anyway... 

1. Ashes of Midnight by Lara Adrian
2. Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett
3. Sourcery by Terry Pratchett
4. Lover Awakened by J R Ward
5. Eric by Terry Pratchett

Most disappointing book...
The Iron Duke by Meljean Brook (Didn't like it so ended up skimming it to the end)

Next year, I'm planning to read more books by Lara Adrian, J R Ward, Sherrilyn Kenyon and Gena Showalter. I have a whole stack in my TBR pile. Just got to stop writing long enough to read some!

Felicity Heaton


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

The Cello Suites: J. S. Bach, Pablo Casals, and the Search for a Baroque Masterpiece, by Eric Siblin
The Housekeeper and The Professor, by Yoko Ogawa
Man in the Dark, by Paul Auster
The Imperfectionists, by Tom Rachman
Some Sing, Some Cry, by Ntozake Shange and Ifa Bayeza	
Matisse And Picasso: The Story Of Their Rivalry And Friendship, by Jack Flam 
Parisians, by Graham Robb
The Invisible Bridge, by Julie Orringer 
The Glass Room, by Simon Mawer
Little Bee, by Chris Cleve


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll limit myself to first-time reads, or else I'd probably just end up with a list of books by Roger Zelazny and Terry Pratchett. 

In no particular order...

_The Fuller Memorandum_ by Charles Stross
_House of Suns_ by Alastair Reynolds
_John Dies as the End_ by David Wong
_Seeker_ by Jack McDevitt
_Singularity Sky_ by Charles Stross
_Bone Shop_ by T.A. Pratt
_Iorich_ by Steven Brust
_I Shall Wear Midnight_ by Terry Pratchett
_The Force Is Middling in this One_ by Robert Kroese
_The Warrior's Apprentice_ by Lois McMaster Bujold


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

This is actually pretty tough as I spent almost half my reading this year on Hugo and Nebula winners and nominees. That said, I went through the list of what I read this year and put marks next to those I thought should go on the top ten list, thinking I'd have to make some tough choices. Lo and behold, I had marked exactly ten. Here they are, in the order I read them:

_Red Mars_, Kim Stanley Robinson
_American Gods_, Neil Gaiman
_The Handmaid's Tale_, Margaret Atwood
_To Say Nothing of the Dog_, Connie Willis
_A Fire Upon the Deep_, Vernor Vinge
_Boneshaker_, Cherie Priest
_The Windup Girl_, Paolo Bacigalupi
_The Forever War_, Joe Haldeman
_Remnant Population_, Elizabeth Moon
_House of Suns_, Alistair Reynolds

(_The City & The City_ by China Mieville and _Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons would be on this list, but I listened to them instead of reading them.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Basilius said:


> (_The City & The City_ by China Mieville and _Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons would be on this list, but I listened to them instead of reading them.)


To me there's no difference between the two. If I differentiated between listened to and read my Books Read list would be much shorter.. Plus, many books I bounce between reading and listening (I have both audio and Kindle versions)


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> To me there's no difference between the two. If I differentiated between listened to and read my Books Read list would be much shorter.. Plus, many books I bounce between reading and listening (I have both audio and Kindle versions)


Then I'd pull _Remnant Population_ and _Boneshaker_ off the prior list and put the Mieville and Simmons books on. For whatever reason, I do make the distinction. Part of my OCD, I guess.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Let's see.

1. Silver by Steven Savile
2. 33. A.D. by David McAfee
3. The Half Orc series by David Dalglish
4. Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson
5. Lessons and Other Morbid Drabbles by Michael Crane
6. The Sufferer's Song by Steven Savile
7. The Last Surgeon by Michael Palmer
8. The Edge of The World by Kevin J. Anderson
9. Red Hood's Revenge by Jim C. Hines
10. Jailbait Zombie by Mario Acevedo


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm getting so many good books to read next year!!
Kathy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I may change this before the year is over.  I'm still reading two of these.  Put in no numbers because they are in no particular order.

Kristin Lavransdatter (3 books – The Wreath, The Housewife, The Cross) -Sigrid Undset
Colonel Roosevelt - Edmund Morris
The Clinton Tapes: Wrestling History with the President - Taylor Branch
Sourcery (Discworld #5) - Terry Pratchett
The Woman in White - Willkie Collins
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet’s Nest - Steig Larsson
Band of Brothers - Stephen Ambrose
Helmet for My Pillow: From Parris Island to the Pacific - Leckie, Robert 
With the Old Breed:  At Peleliu and Okinawa - E.B. Sledge
The Handmaid’s Tale - Margaret Atwood


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love seeing what people are reading.  So many books, so little time.
kathy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

wow, there's some good stuff here! I was glad to see Glass House on one list, because I just bought that one ...

My list:

The Mill on the Floss, George Eliot
The Children's Book, A.S. Byatt
Wizard and Glass (standing in for the first four books of The Dark Tower as whole), Stephen King
Oryx and Crake and Year of the Flood, Margaret Atwood
20th Century Ghosts, Joe Hill
The Moonflower Vine, Jetta Carlson
The Toss of a Lemon, Padma Visnawanathan
Chronic City, Jonathan Lethem
Ship of Gold in the Deep Blue Sea, Gary Kinder
Nine Lives: Life and Death in New Orleans, Dan Baum


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

In no particular order:

The Passage by Justin Cronin
Let the Great World Spin by Colum McCann
The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver
The Imperfectionists by Tom Rachman
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larrson
The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay by Michael Chabon
A Game of Thrones by George R. R. Martin
Kraken by China Mieville
Freedom by Jonathan Franzen
American Gods by Niel Gaiman


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Basilius said:


> This is actually pretty tough as I spent almost half my reading this year on Hugo and Nebula winners and nominees. That said, I went through the list of what I read this year and put marks next to those I thought should go on the top ten list, thinking I'd have to make some tough choices. Lo and behold, I had marked exactly ten. Here they are, in the order I read them:
> 
> _Red Mars_, Kim Stanley Robinson
> _American Gods_, Neil Gaiman
> ...


I'm glad to see China Mieville makes other people's list. Kraken made it on someone's top ten list. I loved the book, but it didn't make my top ten.

Kathy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I was a little surprised, when looking at my list of books read in 2010, that 12% were rereads .... anyways, here's my list:
> 
> 1 Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven - Apocalyptic
> 2 The Peshawar Lancers - S.M. Stiriling - Alternate History
> ...


I haven't figured out my total list yet, but *Probation*, Geoffrey's no. 3 book is definitely on it.

Also:

*Take My Picture* by Giselle Ellis
The PsyCop series by Jordan Castillo Price (5 books plus some short stories and short novels)
*Lover's Knot* by Donald Hardy
*An Uncommon Whore* by Belinda McBride

I'll be revising this as I figure out the rest of the list.

L


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> To me there's no difference between the two. If I differentiated between listened to and read my Books Read list would be much shorter.. Plus, many books I bounce between reading and listening (I have both audio and Kindle versions)


I agree, I don't differentiate between audio (unabridged), book, or ebook when claiming to have read a book. Five out of ten best this year were audio. If I factor in _reading_ more than twice as books and ebooks, I think the overall ranking of good audio is better, though two were rereads


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

As I read pretty much nothing but soccer books this year (World Cup Mania struck early and hard), keep that in mind when you see my list:

Damned Untied by David Peace
Ripple Effect by Dominic Holland
Exposure by Mal Peet (a modern retelling of Othello)
Soccernomics by Simon Kuper
Foul by Andrew Jennings
Sexy Football by Peter Gilmour
Long-Range Goals by Baure Dure
The Ten Shirt by Michael Maddox


----------



## silenceiseverything (Oct 8, 2010)

In no particular order:

The Girl Next Door-Jack Ketchum
Under the Banner of Heaven-Jon Krakauer
I Capture the Castle-Dodie Smith
The Red Tent-Anita Diamant
A Little Bit Wicked-Kristin Chenoweth
Backseat Saints-Joshilyn Jackson
Helter Skelter-Vincent Bugliosi
Little Women-Louisa May Scott
To Kill a Mockingbird-Harper Lee
The Distant Hours-Kate Morton


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Of the 70 I have read for the year, I could only come up with 8:

1. Saving CeeCee Honeycutt by Beth Hoffman
2. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon
3. Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon
4. Voyager by Diana Gabaldon
5. Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein
6. Weight of Silence by Heather Gudenkauf
7. Indulgence in Death by J.D. Robb
8. House Rules by Jodi Picoult


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

In the order read:

1. The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold
2. The art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See
4. The Walk by Richard Paul Evans
5. The Solitude of Prime Numbers by Paolo Giordano
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot
7. Columbine by Dave Cullen
8. Blind Descent by James M. Tabor
9. Room by Emma Donahue
10. Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen tied with Every Last one by Anna Quindlen

Looking forward to a new year of reading!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm bumping this up, hoping others will post their top ten books for 2010.
kathy


----------



## sarajaner (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Last Night In Twisted River by John Irving
2. Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout
3. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest
4.  The Hunger Games by Susanne Collins
5.  Orynx and Crake by Margaret Atwood
6.  The Sweet Hereafter by Russel Banks
7.  The Endless Forrest by Sarah Donati
8.  The Red Tent 
9.  The Thirteenth Tale
10.  Middlesex


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

1. The Bronze Horseman  by Paullina Simons  
2. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay
3. The Kite Runner  by Khaled Hosseini  
4. The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Mary Ann Shaffer, Annie Barrows 
5. Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen 
6. The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett 
7. Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden 
8. The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton 
9. The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield 
10. The Help by Kathryn Stockett


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Best books I've read in 2010 (so far, leaving out re-reads and limiting myself to 2 Michael Connelly novels)



_Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_ - Jamie Ford
_The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ - Mary Ann Shafffer, Annie Barrows
_9 Dragons_ - Michael Connelly
_The Rembrandt Affair_ - Daniel Silva
_Ever Wonder Why_ - Thomas Sowell
_The Brass Verdict_ - Michael Connelly
_Smoky Mountain Tracks_ - Donna Ball
_The Scent of Rain and Lightning_ - Nancy Pickard
_Dark Road to Darjeeling_ - Deanna Raybourn
_The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortoise_ - Julia Stuart

The Worst: _A Concise Chinese-English Dictionary for Lovers_ - Xiaolu Guo

N


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

I had this posted on another forum and NO ONE posted a response. Wow. Not what I was expecting from a community of readers. Maybe I should have posted top five?

Will give it a try here and see if I can't get some suggestions...

What are your favorite Top Ten books read in 2010? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They don't have to be published this year. If you read them for the first time in 2010, they count. So here's my list:

10. I Am the New Black by Tracy Morgan
9. The Help by Kathryn Stockett
8. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson
7. Percy Jackson books for keeping my kids quiet for hours at a time
6. I Drink for a Reason by David Cross
5. Committed by Elizabeth Gilbert
4. Official Book Club Selection by Kathy Griffin
3. Diary of a Wimpy Kid books for keeping my kids quiet for hours at a time
2. The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson
1. Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert

Let's hear yours!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

See this thread from earlier this month: What are the top ten books you've read in 2010?.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't really come up with a good Top 10, especially not if it's ordered. I'm going to just list the best books I read in 2010 by category.

Literary: _The Road_, by Cormac McCarthy
Thriller: _Lightning_, by Dean Koontz 
Horror: _The Dark Tower_ books, by Stephen King
YA: _The Hunger Games_, by Suzanne Collins
Local Canadian Books: _The Handmaid's Tale_, by Margaret Atwood
Fantasy: _Stardust_, by Neil Gaiman
KindleBoard Authors: _33 AD_, by David McAfee

And... the best I read in 2010 (*drumroll*): The _Harry Potter_ series, by J.K. Rowling

I hope I'm not forgetting anything!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Cross posted from a similar thread:

I can't really come up with a good Top 10, especially not if it's ordered. I'm going to just list the best books I read in 2010 by category.

Literary: _The Road_, by Cormac McCarthy
Thriller: _Lightning_, by Dean Koontz 
Horror: _The Dark Tower_ books, by Stephen King
YA: _The Hunger Games_, by Suzanne Collins
Local Canadian Books: _The Handmaid's Tale_, by Margaret Atwood
Fantasy: _Stardust_, by Neil Gaiman
Short Story: "I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream", by Harlan Ellison
KindleBoard Authors: _33 AD_, by David McAfee

And... the overall best I read in 2010 (*drumroll*): The _Harry Potter_ series, by J.K. Rowling

I hope I'm not forgetting anything!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

_Jenny Pox _by J. L. Bryan
_The Long Halloween_ by Jeph Loeb
_A Man Without a Country_ by Kurt Vonnegut
_The Grand Design_ by Stephen Hawking
_Land of Ash_ by David Dalglish, David McAfee, Daniel Arenson, John Fitch V, Mike Crane, and Robert Duperre
_World War Z _by Max Brooks
_Glimpse_ by Stacey Wallace Benefiel
_Full Dark, No Stars_ by Stephen King
_Glamorama _by Bret Easton Ellis
_One Times One_ by e e cummings

If I include rereads, I'd have _Cat's Cradle _by Kurt Vonnegut, _Survivor _by Chuck Palahnuik, and _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis. And _Franny and Zooey_ by J. D. Salinger.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

My fifteen (sorry) favourites I've read this year (in no particular order) are:

Cameo by Dawn McCullough-White
Die Already by Kipp Poe Speicher
Waiter, There's a Clue in my Soup! by Camille LaGuire
Lessons by Michael Crane
Dating my Vibrator by Suzanne Tyrpak
Sojourner by Maria Rachel Hooley
Glimpse by Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Waiting for Spring by R.J. Keller
Hush Money by Susan Bischoff
Jenny Pox by JL Bryan
Forsaken by Shadow by Kait Nolan
Second Coming by David H. Burton
Merry-Go-Round by Donna Fasano
Burial to Follow by Scott Nicholson
Origin by JA Konrath


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

This will tax my memory but I'll  try:

1)  Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
2)  Catching Fire -  Suzanne Collins
3)  Memorial Day -  Vince  Flynn
4)  Extreme  Measures -  Vince Flynn
5)  Live to  Tell - Lisa Gardner
6)  The Girl with Dragon Tatoo - Stieg Larsson
7)  The Girl  who played with Fire - Stieg Larsson
  The Girl who kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson
9)  Shutter Island -  Dennis Lehane
10) The  Lions of Lucerne -  Brad Thor


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merged the two 'top 10 in 2010' threads. . .sorry for any confusion. . . .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

In no particular order:

- THE DUFF by Kody Keplinger
- THE BLUE SWORD and THE HERO AND THE CROWN by Robin McKinley
- MERCY by Jodi PIcoult
- DIVINE SECRETS OF THE YA YA SISTERHOOD by Rebecca Wells
- HOTEL ON THE CORNER OF BITTER AND SWEET by Jamie Ford
- The Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins
and
- THE ABSOLUTELY TRUE DIARY OF A PART TIME INDIAN by Sherman Alexie
- ANNA AND THE FRENCH KISS by Stephanie Perkins

I see Hunger Games and Hotel made a lot of other people's lists... 

Kristan


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Ten; that's hard. But...

1. The Lottery & Other Stories - Shirley Jackson
2. The Spy Who Come In From The Cold - John LeCare
3. Alone With The Horrors - Ramsey Campbell
4. The Autograph Man - Zadie Smith
5. Mobey Dick - Herman Melville
6. Revolutionary Road - Richard Yates
7. Unseen Academicals - Terry Pratchett
8. The Best of The Best New Horror - Various
9. Emma - Jane Austin
10. Perfume - Patrick Suskind

James


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to have to update my list to include Love, by Toni Morrison -- I started it yesterday and I'm totally blown away! I hadn't read any Morrison in years, and had forgotten how much I love her prose.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have a top ten, but I do have a number one book of 2010.

The Chosen by John Hartness.

Very, very funny stuff. Adam (as in of Adam and Eve fame) going cross country with Eve (his very ex-wife), his current girlfriend, their daughter (as a stand in for Able, who is for obvious reasons unavailable), Cain, and the Archangel Michael, to find the man who will make a Choice that will impact all of humanity the way Eve's choice did.

It's a blast. Written with exceptional voice. Adam is not only funny, but believably has been around forever and seen it all. It's very short and shouldn't take more than a night to two to read, but those will be two very good nights.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Geemont said:


> In alpha order by author.
> 
> 1. The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins
> 2. Geek Love by Katherine Dunn (reread)
> ...


This is my top 10 list for 2010. This has always been my list. There was never any other list.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Random order:

Holmes on the Range, by Steve Hockensmith
The First Air War 1914-1918, by Lee Kennett
Harpo Speaks, by Harpo Marx
Roving Mars, by Steve Squyres
A Sailor of Austria, by John Biggins
Six Frigates, by Ian Toll
Stolen Masterpiece Tracker, by Thomas McShane
The Deadly Brotherhood: The American Combat Soldier in WWII, by John McManus
Complications: A Surgeon's Notes on an Imperfect Science, by Atul Gawande


I know I'm a heavy nonfiction reader, but even so, I was surprised how little fiction was there!


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm... My favorites from this year (in no particular order):  

The Passage, Justin Cronin
My Name is Russel Fink, Michael Snyder
Hardly Knew Her, Laura Lippman
Devil's Knot, Mara Leveritt
The Secret Life of CeeCee Wilkes, Diane Chamberlain
Mercury Falls, Robert Kroese
Regression, Kathy Bell
Little Women, Louisa May Alcott
The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher, Rob Stennett
Decision Points, George W Bush


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I read far less books this year than most of the rest of you.. I started out strong, but had a lapse over july-november where I just couldn't get passed a first chapter of anything I tried!  I'm hoping for a better literary year next year! (more like better brain power to concentrate!) LOL  With that said, there were a few books that blew me away, most being from indie authors too.

My three top are

Waiting for spring by RJ Keller
Eyes of silver, Eyes of Gold by Ellen O'Connell
Mercury falls by Robert Kroese

the rest in no particular order

The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen
Lady of Milkweed Manor by Julie Klassen
Eye of the Beholder, His Redeeming Bride and Loving Eliza by Ruth Ann Nordin
Harper's Bride by Alexis Harrington
Unbroken Hearts by Anne Murrey
Within my Heart by Tamara Alexander 

Out of my usual Genre...
Camille by Tess Oliver (was just fun!)
Scattered Life by Karen Mcquestion
Celia and the Fairies by Karen McQuestion



I was excited to see the Bean Trees by Barbara Kingsolver on someone's list.  I read that a few years back and absolutely loved it.  It has a special place on my bookshelf!  
I've wanted to read "Hotel on the corner of bitter and sweet" since my very first day searching for kindle books.  We went to target to shop and I hit the book section with my iphone to see if I could find something to preload on the kindle that was on its way.  I haven't read it yet, but saw that it was on several of your lists, so now its in my "buy next" folder!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

not in any order

Killer - Stephen Carpenter
In her name: omnibus edition - Michael Hicks
In her name: first contact - Michael Hicks
Lucifer's Hammer - Niven & Pournelle
Genesis - Paul Chafe
The second ship (Rho agenda) - Richard Phillips (99c)
Lyonesse trilogy - Jack Vance
Containment - Christian Cantrell
City at world's end - Edmond Hamilton
Interstellar patrol - Chris Anvil (free at Baen)

Worst: Red mars; The revelation project; Eden


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Major Pettigrew's Last Stand by Helen Simonson.  This is my #1 find - the rest are in no particular order. 

Winter's Bone by Daniel Woodrell
True Compass: A Memoir by Teddy Kennedy
The Invisible Bridge, by Julie Orringer
The Glass Room by Simon Mawer
Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
City of Thieves by David Benioff
Friday Night Lights by H.G. Bissinger
Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

1.The Charbdyis Novels by KA Thompson
2.The King & Queen of Perfect Normal by KA Thompson
3. The Help by Kathryn Stockett
4. The Hotel on The corner of bitter &sweet by Jamie Ford
5. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
6. The walk by Richard Paul Evans
7.The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks
8.Smash Cut by Sandra Brown
9.Tough Customer by Sandra Brown
10.Garden of lies by Eileen Goudge


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Random order:

Dead or Alive – Tom Clancy
American Assassin – Vince Flynn
Blank Slate – Zack Hamric
Crescent Rising – Zack Hamric
Wet Desert – Gary Hansen
Fifth Avenue – Christopher Smith
Falling Star – Phil Chen
Peace Warrior – Steve Hawk
Stumbling Forward - Christopher Truscott
65 Below – Basil Sands

Gordon Ryan


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

10. Fresh Kills by Bill Loehfelm
9.  Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
8.  Black Hawk Down by Mark Bowden
7.  On the Beach by Nevil Shute
6.  A Simple Plan by Scott Smith
5.  A Good F&%$ Spoiled by Laura Lippman
4.  Dark Places by Gillian Flynn
3.  The Big Burn (non-fiction) by Timothy Egan
2.  In The Woods by Tana French
1.  Life Sentences by Laura Lippman

Happy New Year everyone...wishing you all a safe and healthy 2011!


----------



## Electric Landlady (Dec 31, 2010)

My two favourite things - Lists and books. YAY.

In no particular order.

* Room by Emma Donoghue.
* Portrait Of An Addict As A Young Man by Bill Clegg
* Miracles Of Life by J.G.Ballard
* The Mind's Eye by Oliver Sacks
* The Namesake by Jhumpa Lahiri
* Monster Love by Carol Topowski
* Diary Of An Oxygen Thief by Anonymous
* The Thousand Autumns Of Jacob De Zoet by David Mitchell
* White Tiger by Aravind Adiga
* The Contortionists Handbook by Craig Clevenger


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I posted ten earlier, but definitely have to add "Unbroken" by Lauren Hillenbrand. Beautifully written, very inspiring read.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, if I have to limit myself to e-books, my list would be (I'm also going with first time reads):
1. The Secret of the Dread Forest by Gillian Summers
2. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
3. Shadows of Redwood: The Scions of Shadow Trilogy, Book One by Gillian Summers
4. The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchett
5. House of Many Ways by Diana Wynne Jones 
6. A Hat Full of Sky by Terry Pratchett
7. Wintersmith by Terry Pratchett
8. I Shall Wear Midnight by Terry Pratchett
9. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins 
10. The Angel Experiment by James Patterson 

These are all YA books, I know. I did read some non-YA books that would definitely make my list, but I did not read them in e-book format. 
The Glass Castle by Jeanette Walls 
The Geography of Bliss by Eric Weiner
The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton 
The Sugar Queen by Sarah Addison Allen 
The Mistress of Spices by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are so many books still waiting to be read, but this is my TOP 10 for 2010. I have not distinguished between audible and Kindle books. The books are in no particular order.

1. A Widow's Tale    Maureen Miller
2. Victory Cove      Maureen Miller
3. The Help            Kathryn Stockett
4. The Narrows        Michael Connelly
5. Shattered Images  Victoria Lane
6. A Scattered Life    Karen McQuestion
7. Reunion              JL Penn
8. Half Broke Horses  Jeannette Walls
9. The Second Opinion  Michael Palmer
10. Lover's Knot        Donald Hardy
11. House Rules    Jodi Picoult
12. Naked in Death    JD Robb
13. Kitchen Confidential  Anthony Bourdain

Guess I could not keep it to 10!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my list:

Top 10 Books of 2010

1. Room by Emma Donoghue
2. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot
3. Columbine by Dave Cullen
4. Moloka'i by Alan Brennert
5. Catching Fire (The Hunger Games #2) by Suzanne Collins
6. The Search by Nora Roberts
7. Homeport by Nora Roberts
8. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford
9. Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption by Laura Hillenbrand
10.  ??

I'm still trying to decided on the 10th book...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Gordon, thanks for including _Peace Warrior_ in your top 10 list. I am honored.

Here is my top 10, in no particular order:

*Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins
*Catching Fire* by Suzanne Collins
*Ender's Game* by Orson Scott Card (reread)
*Shard Mountain* by Joe Mitchell 
*Shutter Island * by Dennis Lehane
*Already Dead* by Charlie Huston (loved the entire series)
*The Lovely Bones* by Alice Seybold
*Earth Abides* by George R. Stewart (reread)
*His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik 
*The Kinshield Legacy* by K.C. May

It's interesting to note that before Kindle, I prob could not have remembered a fraction of the books I read in any given year. But with the Kindle, there they all are in my "Already Read" collection. Very nice.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I soooooo wanted to post to this thread, but I agreed to give exclusivity to my top four reads for 2010 to www.DailyCheapReads.com!!!  I love doing year-end lists.  

So anyway, my top four list is out over at dailycheapreads so after today, I can post them here.  I probably should wait until after today, I think.


----------



## KindleLovinMike (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheesh. I need to read more ;/


----------



## Cdel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok:

Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins
Moloka'i, Alan Brennert
The Art of Racing in the Rain, Garth Stein
Cleopatra's Daughter, Michelle Moran
The Heretic Queen, Michelle Moran
Child of the Morning, Pauline Gedge
Auschwitz: A Doctor's Eyewitness Account, Miklos Nyiszli
Those Who Save Us, Jenna Blum
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, Lisa See
Memoirs of Cleopatra, Margaret George


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Came back to update:

The Heretic by Joe Nassise
Learn Me Good by John Pearson
Wistril Compleat by Frank Tuttle
AND!  

Take the Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

1. The Bright of the Sky by Kay Kenyon and this includes the entire series.
    (damn you free first book)
2. The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie (sp?) DTB
3. Jane Eyre... that actually might be number one for the year.
4. A Journal of the Plague Year by Daniel Defoe
5. Siddhartha by Herman Hesse
6. The Monk by M. G. Lewis  
7. The Last Days of Jericho by Thomas Brookside
8. The Iliad and The Fall of Troy (They go together, had to finish the story)
9. The Count of Monte Cristo, free unabridged version
10. What there is of the Song of Ice and Fire series by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Indy said:


> 2. The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie (sp?) DTB


Saw a news report that this is going to be published in Turkey. Technically a fatwa can never be rescinded. Times change... times change...

(Funny story about me and this book. I was working in Tower Books when it was released, and started reading it behind the counter the day it arrived. One other gal working there refused to be seen with me while I was reading such a thing. Just by the title. I think I still have the NYT Book Review with it on the cover somewhere in storage.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It is extremely difficult to come up with only ten, but here are some of my favorites:

1.  33 AD, by David McAfee
2.  The Historian, by Elizabeth Kostova
3.  Claws, by Stacey Cochran
4.  Night Fall, by Nelson DeMille
5.  The Lion, by Nelson DeMille
6. Saying Goodbye to the Sun, by David McAfee
7. Turning Back the Clock, by John Fitch, V
8. Decision Points, by President George W.Bush
9. The Other Boleyn Girl, by Philippa Gregory
10. The "In Death" series, by J.D. Robb (So far, I have read only the first three, but am ready to start the fourth.)


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Basilius said:


> Saw a news report that this is going to be published in Turkey. Technically a fatwa can never be rescinded. Times change... times change...
> 
> (Funny story about me and this book. I was working in Tower Books when it was released, and started reading it behind the counter the day it arrived. One other gal working there refused to be seen with me while I was reading such a thing. Just by the title. I think I still have the NYT Book Review with it on the cover somewhere in storage.)


It's in my top ten because I still don't know what to make of it, and I know I will reread it to see if I have changed, or it the book changed.


----------

